# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  29-31 октября 2010, Херби Хэнкок в Киеве

## victor_im

29-31 октября в Киеве пройдет международный джазовый фестиваль,
не который приедет звезда мирового джаза, пианист и клавишник Херби Хэнкок




для тех кто не в курсе кто такой Хэнкок  - разве вы не видите сходство с персонажем одноименного фантастического фильма ?

----------


## Mephisto

Мегочел в джазе вообще. Жаль к нам не заедет

----------

